# Cancellara appreciation thread



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

oh to be a cobblestone...sigh.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Should we create another forum: "Podium Hunks?"


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ahh, a cobblestone envy thread. 

Fabian threw down the gauntlet the other day. Stomped his carbon soled shoe down and said, "This prologue is _mine_!"


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Are you making an implication about my "cobblestones?" I assure you, my carbon soles are just as stiff as his.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

He's a nice one, but I'm still one of Tommy's girls.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Tommy got beat by his lead out man yesterday. So maybe he's not "Perfect Tommy" after all.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I stopped being a Tommy's girl when I heard him whining. 
I'm still surfing the peleton looking for a replacement. If only McEwan's looks matched his skilz**sigh**


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> I stopped being a Tommy's girl when I heard him whining.
> I'm still surfing the peleton looking for a replacement. If only McEwan's looks matched his skilz**sigh**


I've developed an "appreciation" for Andreas Kloden lately. 



.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

theBreeze said:


> Tommy got beat by his lead out man yesterday. So maybe he's not "Perfect Tommy" after all.


It was sad that he could not come around his lead out man. But Tomeke still has a nice smile.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Cancellara*

Your boy had another good day today, after a bruisin' yesterday


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Very nice il sogno*



il sogno said:


> I've developed an "appreciation" for Andreas Kloden lately.
> .


Thanks for the heads-up, I'll keep an eye on him.

:thumbsup:


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....<o></o><o></o><o></o><o></o><o></o><o></o>


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

kaotikgrl said:


> I want Fumy Beppu. Or maybe that bike messenger I met at the Tokyo bike messenger championships. Actually I'll take both. Maybe its just all the photos I've been taking of incredibly beautiful Japanese children.


The guy is hot and those spokes are CRAZY! I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....<o></o>


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I've built a few of the twist laced wheels before. It's primarily for looks, but does add a bit of lateral strength to the wheel.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Should we create another forum: "Podium Hunks?"


Ha ha ha, that's a good one. Personally I wouldn't mind hiring Cancellara and Kloden to be my own personal Podium-Dudes for a week or so. They could follow me around at work and everything. 

But, let's face it ladies, they all look pretty funny out of their clothes...farmer tans and skinny little arms. Then again, us girls with big biker-people racer legs aren't all that proprtionate/feminine either and the hardcore girls can be downright frightening.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah some of those guys look like third world refugees w/o their shirts. 

Puh-leaze no need to post pics of riders w/o their shirts, folks.:hand:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

For us guys, being a cyclist is a pretty good way to make sure your girlfriend isn’t dating you because of your beach body.


----------

